# Colorado lift tickets



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Buying ahead of time is your best bet. 

Since you are talking two weeks with Keystone and Breck being on your list, the Epic Pass might be the ticket for you. It is a full season pass, but with lift tickets being around $100 day, it is easily worth it. 

Colorado & Tahoe Season Ski Pass | Epic Local Pass | EpicPass.com

Of course I am not sure if you can buy it or not being international. You'll have to read the fine print.

Otherwise, buy your tickets ahead of time, or bag Colorado altogether. Utah, Washington, Idaho have much more reasonable by the day prices. A$pen is just damn expensive. Their multi day pass offerings are the way to go, cause you won't find cheaper.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

What's the difference between the Epic local and Epic pass? I assumed local meant CO. residents. Like a $200 price difference between the two, but I didn't see any residency restrictions for the local.


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> What's the difference between the Epic local and Epic pass? I assumed local meant CO. residents. Like a $200 price difference between the two, but I didn't see any residency restrictions for the local.


In short, the epic pass has no restrictions and the epic local has some. For example, you get 10 restricted days at Vail and Beaver Creek with the epic local and unlimited days everywhere with the epic pass. 

The epic local also has some date restrictions for certain resorts during peak periods like holidays.


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks Killclimbz!

Epic pass looks very good, can get the summit past for basically $500 each which would let us ride 3 of the main mountains and save about $1000.
I've just checked out the site and can get part way through the checkout and asks to create a login which allows for International so at least it seems like it would be OK, but does anybody know if you can buy an Epic pass, as an International? Perhaps use the hotel as a shipping address?
I know Colorado, and Aspen in particular isn't cheap, but its a holiday and you only live once, place we wanted to check out. Was at Utah a couple of years back and had a great time. Also been to Tahoe which again is awesome, so was time to check out the famous Colorado mountains this time


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

The epic pass is good at all Vail resorts world wide. I cannot imagine it matters where you live in regards to purchasing.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

NZRide said:


> Thanks Killclimbz!
> does anybody know if you can buy an Epic pass, as an International? Perhaps use the hotel as a shipping address?


I'm not an international, rather an east-coaster. Last year, I didn't have my pass shipped to me. I picked mine up at the resort once I got to town. Since you saved a few bucks, be sure to pencil-in a trek up to Steamboat springs. It is absolutely worth the trip!


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

I'd also consider Summit Value (A-Basin, Keystone, Restricted Breck) or the A-Basin+Keystone pass which is dirt cheap.


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks guys, some good info here.

Wow, checked out some of the individual pass prices, and the epic pass looks like a no brainer. Could easily save well over a thousand bucks in the time we are there. If I can just make a pick-up on mountain, as suggested at our first destination that should be cool. Just one thing that comes to mind, do the epic passes normally stop being offered at some stage during the season. i.e will I be able to go on their in Feb and order then?

cheers,


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Buy it now, the price keeps going up.m buy now and you will be given the option to pick up your pass whe you arrive. Even if they ship it and you don't get it, you can Grab a new pass for free at the office.


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

NZRide said:


> Thanks guys, some good info here.
> 
> Wow, checked out some of the individual pass prices, and the epic pass looks like a no brainer. Could easily save well over a thousand bucks in the time we are there. If I can just make a pick-up on mountain, as suggested at our first destination that should be cool. Just one thing that comes to mind, do the epic passes normally stop being offered at some stage during the season. i.e will I be able to go on their in Feb and order then?
> 
> cheers,


Buy it now. I believe that after thanksgiving the pass goes up to over 1k.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

9-10 days vacation in Jan. or Feb. '14!

Hmnnnn,.. been doing some math! With my new ride getting around 34-38 mpg and figuring around $120 a night for lodging near the resort, $30 a day for food. (that's average figuring cheap samiches during day, pizza most nights and a good steak once or twice!  )

1350 miles= $270 +/- (round trip) for gas. 1.5 days driving ea. way.
$720 for lodging + $150 on the road figure $900.
$300 for food

$569 - Epic local pass,.... 


I could do 5-6 days in and around Vail for right around $2K!!!! :blink:

Snowklinger was right,... *ROAD TRIP!!!!!* :yahoo: Lol!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes, you do want to buy now It goes up significantly in a couple of weeks.


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone, appreciate the input :thumbsup:. I will definitely organise them this weekend, and then sit back and watch the webcams load up with snow 

cheers,


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Pick up a four pack off the loveland site $129 in addition to your other passes, you cant come all the way over here and not do a day at the Luv.


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

Just for sake of completeness, if somebody looks this up in the future and wondering if it all works out. Yes, you can buy the epic passes from outside the U.S and they ship straight to you. I just received my Epic Local pass way over here in New Zealand!
Thanks again for the local advise on this, saved me a bunch of cash doing it this way. Awesome 
Now just sitting patiently watching webcams until March.


----------



## BWasTaken (Dec 2, 2013)

That's a great story man, glad it worked out for you. I love this state!!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Glad that worked out for you.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

killclimbz said:


> Buying ahead of time is your best bet.
> 
> Since you are talking two weeks with Keystone and Breck being on your list, the Epic Pass might be the ticket for you. It is a full season pass, but with lift tickets being around $100 day, it is easily worth it.
> 
> ...


In an effort to not start another thread, I too have been looking into a first time trip out West. My dumbass brought all my gear to San Diego when I moved there, and I didn't once ride at Mammoth (despite their epic season this year). I recently moved back to NJ.

I was looking into Utah, but the flights are about $100-$150 more expensive. Does the savings in lift tickets at the resorts around SLC (compared to the resorts around Denver), make this flight cost difference worth it?

This would be a 3 day or so trip, and I figured we would just ride one mountain near Denver, so I looked into Copper (since they have deals on Liftopia).

Any advice? My friend just went to Mt. Hood this past weekend and it looks epic. I am not opposed to other places, it just seems like since Denver is a major hub airport, flights there from Newark, NJ can be had for cheaper than any other location that would have sick mountains near by it.

Thanks

-Michael


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You need to price out the whole package. The lift ticket deal by itself is probably not enough. You are also going to need lodging and a car. I think car rentals or probably a little more expensive in Denver than Salt Lake but then again I don't have to rent cars at DIA. Lodging, this is probably where you can make the difference. You can stay in Salt Lake or more notably Sandy and have a very reasonable drive to the cottonwood areas. For Denver you can stay in Denver but it is a lot of driving. You can save a buck or two and stay in Idaho Springs but again it is still a lot of driving and you'll still fight traffic. So really you want to stay in Summit county where the lodging industry has you by the nuts and they will get a premium. Not to say deals can't be had. 

I would price out your total basic costs and see if there is a huge difference or not and go from there.


----------

